# SMS-1 alternative needed



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

I m looking for a more affordable alternative for the Velodyne SMS-1. I do not need calibration for more than 1 subwoofer and also auto-calibration is not important to me (want to do it myself). Also RCA needed as my subwoofer does not support XLR.

Can someone tell me what to choose?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I assume you’re not interested in the BFD for some reason?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

what s the BFD? :huh:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

THX-UltraII said:


> what s the BFD? :huh:


See post #2 in the BFD sticky.


----------

